# The "Goldfish Yawn" Factor...



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Every so often, my four fancy goldfish will exhibit (not at the same time, I'm just saying they all do it at some point) what I perceive as a "yawn," in which they will open their mouths wide as if they're stretching their breathing facilities or gills or something along those lines...

I had read someplace, I believe, that this is actually a good, positive sign -- that they are kind of "basking" in or "taking in" an oxygen-rich water environment and that they can breathe easily and comfortably; *rest assured, I do not see them constantly gasping at the surface, looking all stressed out*, which I understand is a clear sign of lack of oxygen or good water...but with two 18" bubble bars going pretty strong plus the outflow power of my two large HOBs, there is a PLETHORA of water movement and current/agitation in this tank, thus I didn't think they had a breathing problem...

Is this "yawn"-like symptom normal and/or a sign of a healthy fancy?


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

It is to elude you into thinking all is well while they continue plotting their escape. *r2

All fish do it, but I bet it would be a sign that all is well. 

Though your pathology of good follows the human nature.. so it is a palpable cause though who would ever know without all the testing equipment (not sure how a fish could be not stressed at that point) *r2


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes I have noticed my angels, bettas, rasboras and goldies do the same. I believe it is the same reason we do it.

Also note, its very funny watching a B. Macrostoma yawn. They have such huge mouths and can open them very wide. Think they gonna eat me lol.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

LOL Thanks Guys...

I was concerned because I'm reading that if the yawning is more than occasional, it could be a sign of Flukes...

Also -- someone on another forum had suggested that goldfish in particular should NEVER "yawn" but I've seen this with many that I have kept...


----------



## Red (Jun 13, 2013)

Nah, my betta, fancy, minnows, danios and loaches all do that and they're all healthy and happy, I think it's just a mouth stretch or something, or maybe they've caught a whiff of a food particle floating and try to suck it up. Maybe it really is a yawn, I mean plenty of animals yawn. Nothing to worry about in my experience.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Red said:


> Nah, my betta, fancy, minnows, danios and loaches all do that and they're all healthy and happy, I think it's just a mouth stretch or something, or maybe they've caught a whiff of a food particle floating and try to suck it up. Maybe it really is a yawn, I mean plenty of animals yawn. Nothing to worry about in my experience.


Thanks Red.


----------



## ChrissieCS (Sep 28, 2013)

I love watching them do this- I always think they look like they are trying to roar at me, they sometimes wiggle a bit from side to side while they do it! So cute


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

I know what you mean, Chrissie but I was more concerned because I was told this COULD be a sign of Flukes, not "yawning"...


----------



## Laurencia7 (May 19, 2012)

The "yawn" in fish is far different in humans. It means we are tired or bored. For fish it's to stretch their jaws, and suck in. They like doing it. My birds yawn too, but they are actually tired.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Fish have "jaws" that need to be "stretched"?


----------



## Laurencia7 (May 19, 2012)

ClinicaTerra said:


> Fish have "jaws" that need to be "stretched"?


All fish have jaws, some are made of cartilage, some of bone. Stretching them realigns and moves those muscles. *none5


----------



## ChrissieCS (Sep 28, 2013)

ClinicaTerra said:


> I know what you mean, Chrissie but I was more concerned because I was told this COULD be a sign of Flukes, not "yawning"...


Ohh.. I see. I hadn't heard of Flukes before... I wasn't sure why mine were doing it... hopefully it is just jaw-stretching as others here have suggested...


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Laurencia7 said:


> *none5


Really?


----------

